# Fronts and Mbu puffer?



## Julian F (Apr 9, 2005)

Has anybody had any experience mixing these two fish together,
the gut at my shop thinks it will be fine.
the tank's 6 foot and im sure space isnt an issue....yet  
any comments would be greatly appreciated.
thanks
Juliian


----------



## Big Jon (Dec 13, 2002)

I do not have any first hand experience but this is not a mix I would suggest.

Jon


----------



## Guapote118 (Nov 23, 2003)

IME, mix anything with an Mbu is feeding the Mbu.......nasty lil suckers!


----------



## Ron R. (Oct 21, 2003)

these are a very cool fish to me. I have thought about it, but these guys are big time nippers. I would not mix them, instead I would keep a solo tank for the mbu if this is an option.

Best of luck. I will mix almost anything together........south americans/africans, fronts/aros, fronts/tropheus, fronts/discuss and have had some pretty good results (except for the front/tropheus mix).


----------



## senorh (Dec 30, 2002)

I agree, Puffers are cool little fish but aren't a good mix with frontosa

senorh


----------



## Julian F (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys,
and senorh,, these are no "little fish" lol. 
:lol:


----------



## Vista Mike (Apr 15, 2003)

Reply is a little late but yes it can be done. :lol: Depends on the Mbu.I have two and their personalities are as different as day and night.
 Mike


----------



## TaNgS_RuLe (Sep 26, 2007)

Yup can be done, but there will be some nipped fins initially, and once in a while  just keep the puffer full.

I believe my puffer is at least 10 inches now


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Great pic :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Lesley (Sep 20, 2003)

I thought they were brackish?


----------



## colinrobinson (Nov 15, 2007)

No they come from the lake near river mouths.


----------



## Aquaboogei (Jan 17, 2003)

I had one with my Mpimbwe a few years back he was 16 inches long when he died but I have to tell you. Its not going to be a nip when he gets angry and takes a bite out of one of your fronts. Its going to be a huge V-shaped wound that leaves your fish permanently damaged. He was one of my favorite fish ever but when ever he got angry he would really damage fish and he wouldn't even eat em.


----------



## UFFDA (Apr 9, 2010)

I have seen people keep Cichlids with Fahakas even!

That said with any puffer except maybe the little amazonians and some salt examples its normally a sure thing they will one days snap a prized fish in half with one bite of their beak or take out a golf ball sized chunk.

I have tried my hand breeding Montrete T and almost lost a chunk o my finger...


----------



## vivaza (May 1, 2010)

Lets try to mix . And then say wath happend. :fish:


----------

